# I'm moving to mexico and need some advice



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

I am moving to mexico, do to my husbands deportation.. I have a 9 yr old son and myself a Caucasian.. I need to know the ends and out on what I need to do to prepare to move? We have passports, I need to know what visas to get, how I move my stuff and vehicles, atvs household stuff? What I need to sell, I have been and there are a few things I prefer American made.. I have been online looking there are so much diffrent things.. having to make x amount of money and proof, idk where to start!! 
Any information would be appreciated!!


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

*moving to mexico from Texas and don't no where to start*

I am moving to mexico on a one way trip, my husband has been deported and no coming back.. (not that I mind at all).. having my family together is all that matters. But need help with what I need to do to move Me, my son, my dogs and household things.. 
We recently went and I loved it, I'm not your typical girl who has to have all the material things... just don't want my son to leave anything behind, it's not his fault we are leaving.. with that said, needing to no about what kind of visas, what I need to leave, I do like a few of my American made things... my atvs,vehicles, pets... any and all info would be such a blessing..
Thanks


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

A 6 month visa is issued at the border
Longer than that you will have to go to the nearest Mexican consulate to get a 1 year visa. If he is a Mexican national that will make it easier on you to become a resident here. American vehicles must pay for a "permisso" and your plates will be a good reason for the transito cops to pull you over to check. After 4 years I believe you must pay taxes on it here or remove it.
Have a letter from your vet that the dog is up to date on shots if they ask.
Most large cities here have a Sam's Club, Walmart and more but they are not like the states. Welcome to Mexico.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Be advised they will not make copies there but there are usually copiers and photo places very close. You must also prove that you have adequate money in the bank to live there. They recently dropped the amount required when visa applications fell to almost nothing. 
If your husband is a Mexican citizen tell them this as it eases the process. I will be applying for my permanent residency next month and being married to a Mexican made the last time a lot smoother. 
Check out this link as all states have the same requirements.
Visas Requirements


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suggest selling almost everything that you cannot pack in the car. Forget the ATVs, etc.
You and the child may enter on tourist permits and a temporary importada for the car, with a deposit of $200-400 USD, depending upon the age of the car. These permits are good for 180 days.
As soon as you all arrive and establish an address, go to the nearest full service INM office with all your documents and proof of address and marriage. Apply for temporary residency as the spouse of a Mexican. If granted, you must notify Aduana within 15 days to extend the car permit to the end date of your residence visa. 
You are now good for a year, and may renew at the end of that year for an additional year, or three. 
Before you qualify for Residente Permanente visa, you must remove your car from Mexico, as you will no longer be permitted to keep it, and your husband may not drive it any longer either. It must go, and you can replace it with a Mexican plated car with its origins in Mexico.
Buena suerte.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Since you are married to a Mexican, you are able to apply for residency from within Mexico, and you do not have to prove a certain level of income. Do get apostilled copies of your marriage certificate and of your and your son's birth certificates to take with you, rather than having to send for them from Mexico. 

If either you or your husband were previously married in the U.S. you should also get an apostilled copy of the divorce certificate. 

If your son is also your husband's son (I'm not sure from your post) he already qualifies for Mexican Citizenship. You can register him at the closest Mexican Consulate and get him a Mexican birth certificate and passport before you go. Having a Mexican husband and a Mexican child both will qualify you for applying for residency from within Mexico under the "Vinculo Familiar" immigration rules.

You could also contact the Consulate about arranging a "menaje de casa" - essentially a document allowing you to take your household items into Mexico without paying duty. If you explain your situation, they will advise you about the best way to do this. It may be easiest to apply for the Resident Permit through the Consulate (under Vinculo Familiar provisions) to be able to take the "menaje de casa" into Mexico. 

Good luck! Remember, the first year will be a series of ups and downs and all arounds. Be patient with each other and with your son. Try not to judge things negatively, just because they are different. So many things which seemed strange or weird to me when I first went to Mexico, now seem completely normal. It takes time to adapt. 

Also, don't be surprised if your husband seems different in some ways back in Mexico than in the U.S. That often happens with cross-cultural relationships when they move to back to one spouse's country of origin - again does not mean it is a bad thing, but it can make you feel unsettled at first. He might change, you WILL change, everything can seem so different and so ... foreign (obviously). Keep the lines of communication open and remember the whole reason you are doing this is to keep the family together.


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you so much for the insight, I absolutely loved mexico when we where there for the summer, I actually wanted to look.for houses, my husband on the other hand said,NO I'M GOING BACK HOME (USA).. needless to say it didn't work... he had no family there been in us since he was 4, broken spanish... but we got to do what we got to do... I felt like my son will have a better life, more simple, family ornated!!

I really didn't want to start completely over, most things yes... but I lost both my parents, I'm an only child, ok have things that are there is can not leave.... also I love my mattresses, (bought one while we where there for the summer and the springs already come out), the couch was so hard, and no closets... also my knuckles hurt from the washboard... definitely need my washer


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm curious, how is he going back to the US if he was deported?


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

The same way most try and come back!! it didn't work.. hes currently incarcerated, obviously it didn't work... that's why we all are moving indefinitely!! His English is perfect, he has a state issued drivers license( how you ask).. with God's help..


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Good luck. We will be here if you have more questions


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish you and your husband lots of luck too. Where will you be living in Mexico?


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a friend who's family is in aguascalientes / pabellón de arteaga! ! They will be our starting point!! Until we learn the language, money, and metric system


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is the easy part.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

texaslacyaguilar said:


> I have a friend who's family is in aguascalientes / pabellón de arteaga! ! They will be our starting point!! Until we learn the language, money, and metric system


It's good you will have Mexican friends to stay with to help you get started with your new life. Personal connections are very important in Mexico, for all sorts of things, like finding a place to live and a job.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Am I the only one who recognizes this as the same song, just another verse? We've been there, done that, many times, no? Remember when Longford was still with us?


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sorry, same song diffrent verse?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Sorry, I won't play like Longford did. I was just addressing older members of this Forum, not you. Carry on.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Am I the only one who recognizes this as the same song, just another verse? We've been there, done that, many times, no? Remember when Longford was still with us?


I don't see any real connection between Longford's nagging preoccupations and texaslacyaguilar's situation.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I was referring to a time frame, not any "preoccupations". Maybe "LAST with us" would have been a better hint.


----------



## Tere Z (Mar 7, 2015)

Try Paisanos - it's an organization related to or run by Mexican immigration, you can find them online. I know they offer help to Mexicans who live in the US and visit over the holidays, but I think they may also have some suggestions/helpful ideas on Mexican citizens being repatriated - like your husband. I haven't checked, just a thougt. Good luck, and welcome to Mexico!


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

Was wondering what all paperwork II need to take wwith me for my visa.. I don'twwanto hhaveto be going bbackand forth to.finish it up...


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

texaslacyaguilar said:


> Was wondering what all paperwork II need to take wwith me for my visa.. I don'twwanto hhaveto be going bbackand forth to.finish it up...


Start with birth certificates for everyone and your marriage certificate; don't forget to get & use US passports for you & the children, which are also official / international forms of identification... you'll also need them for return trips to the US later on. (Never say "Never"!!) Copies of everything will be made at the consulate according to their needs, sometimes with a small charge.

*QUESTION:* You said that your husband was "incarcerated", presumably for trying to re-enter the US after being deported.... how long will he be held in jail? If it's short-term, then I can understand your plans for going to Mexico. However, if he is to be incarcerated for a medium- to long-term (read "years"), then you might be better off staying in the US where you can be closer to him and able to visit & support him until he is released. As he gets near to being released, then would probably be a better time to head to Mexico to prepare a nest & a home-coming for him.


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

He is being released this weekend... I'm super excited. .. I did get birth certificates and marriage licence also ged.. apposile.. from the state and we have our passports... he has a friend to stay there till we get there... I will go there this week and help find a home to rent.. I want to move somewhere I can find a good job with my English after my son get established alittle bit... come home (us) find someone to take my things. .. the moving company is wantingto charge me more than my stuff is worth... but I can not leave the few things I am bringing... then I don't no about my car... sorry to ramble on... just alot of questions


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

texaslacyaguilar said:


> He is being released this weekend... I'm super excited. .. I did get birth certificates and marriage licence also ged.. apposile.. from the state and we have our passports... he has a friend to stay there till we get there... I will go there this week and help find a home to rent.. I want to move somewhere I can find a good job with my English after my son get established alittle bit... come home (us) find someone to take my things. .. the moving company is wantingto charge me more than my stuff is worth... but I can not leave the few things I am bringing... then I don't no about my car... sorry to ramble on... just alot of questions


Don't worry, my dear - you're in good hands with the people on here & their great knowledge & experience with all the issues involved in moving & adapting to a new life in Mexico. I don't think you could be in better company! (Really!!)

Good luck to you in your move & getting settled in. Like one of the other posters pointed out, it's a great advantage to have friends there already to help you out in getting established. Take care & keep in touch!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

texaslacyaguilar said:


> He is being released this weekend... I'm super excited. .. I did get birth certificates and marriage licence also ged.. apposile.. from the state and we have our passports... he has a friend to stay there till we get there... I will go there this week and help find a home to rent.. I want to move somewhere I can find a good job with my English after my son get established alittle bit... come home (us) find someone to take my things. .. the moving company is wantingto charge me more than my stuff is worth... but I can not leave the few things I am bringing... then I don't no about my car... sorry to ramble on... just alot of questions


Such good news for you and your family! What sort of job will you be looking for in Mexico? Keep in mind that even Mexican college grads with professional jobs earn far less than their counterparts in the US. I wonder if employers in Mexico will understand what a GED is. Just tell them it's the equivalent of finishing "prepa" in Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

With only a GED it will not be easy. At least you speak English so use that to go to the next step. The salaries here are much lower but you can also live on less money. Yesterday I was with people who had PHD´s in their field, spoke English and French fluently and one spoke Japanese and the other Mandarin and they make 25000 pesos a month..


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would go to the persons who know the answer, INM by going to their website. gob.mx | Gobierno | Instituto Nacional de Migración| and this will give you the requirements that are necessary for your situation.

Once at the website click on Tramites un the upper right corner. A window will open listing all the categories. You are looking for the category "Migracion, visa y pasaporte" and click on this. A new list will appear next to the categories and you will go to "Condiciones y estancia en Mexico" and click on it. Another list will appear alongside the others and you will be looking for "regularizacion de situacion migratoria por vinculo familiar" and go here.

Here you will see what documents are required, the cost of this, with the only downside being everything is in Spanish but it is the official language. If Spanish isn't in your bag of languages well spoken I would use Google Spanish to English and do a lot of copy and paste.

As for your material possessions take what you will need and get rid of the rest. Price what you do take at garage sale prices (cheap) and you will be fine. You can get a one time only "Menaje de Casa" which will let you take what you want duty free, but just remember it is only a one time deal, so don't burn it up and then wish you waited.

Enjoy Mexico.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

texaslacyaguilar said:


> I am moving to mexico, do to my husbands deportation.. I have a 9 yr old son and myself a Caucasian.. I need to know the ends and out on what I need to do to prepare to move? We have passports, I need to know what visas to get, how I move my stuff and vehicles, atvs household stuff? What I need to sell, I have been and there are a few things I prefer American made.. I have been online looking there are so much diffrent things.. having to make x amount of money and proof, idk where to start!!
> Any information would be appreciated!!


If moving to Mexico is not a dream but an effort to stay with your husband then don't do it. Your time would be better spent staying in the US and trying to immigrate your husband. It is a hard transition to make if you are not doing it because you want it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TJGUY said:


> If moving to Mexico is not a dream but an effort to stay with your husband then don't do it. Your time would be better spent staying in the US and trying to immigrate your husband. It is a hard transition to make if you are not doing it because you want it.


I doubt that it will be possible for the OP to help her husband return legally to the States, not after he's been imprisioned for living there illegally for many years. Why not use that energy to make things work in Mexico? I would think that wanting to keep her family together is great motivation for wanting to make a success of their move to Mexico. It won't be easy, but it is possible if all parties involved are determined to make it work.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

My sister in law was deported for living in the US a long time, but she was never imprisoned for it. That was the only law she broke. Fairly easy to return if you have children and one is a US citizen. Cost about $800 and the paperwork; if you do it yourself. If you hire a lawyer, about $4000 USD.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> My sister in law was deported for living in the US a long time, but she was never imprisoned for it. That was the only law she broke. Fairly easy to return if you have children and one is a US citizen. Cost about $800 and the paperwork; if you do it yourself. If you hire a lawyer, about $4000 USD.


When did this happen? I have the feeling that in the last year or so, the rules have been stiffened and it might not be so easy now for deportees to return legally, especially if they have been imprisioned for flouting immigration laws.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> When did this happen? I have the feeling that in the last year or so, the rules have been stiffened and it might not be so easy now for deportees to return legally, especially if they have been imprisioned for flouting immigration laws.


I completed the paperwork for her less than 6 months ago, but sadly, her husband (the US citizen) would not provide the money, nor sign the papers. He said he had already paid an attorney $4000 and he wanted the attorney to do it (he didn't trust me). He does not want them back in the US, as he has a live-in - girlfriend and only sends $100 US a month to Mexico for wife and 3 daughters. I can't do any more without him signing, and he knows it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I completed the paperwork for her less than 6 months ago, but sadly, her husband (the US citizen) would not provide the money, nor sign the papers. He said he had already paid an attorney $4000 and he wanted the attorney to do it (he didn't trust me). He does not want them back in the US, as he has a live-in - girlfriend and only sends $100 US a month to Mexico for wife and 3 daughters. I can't do any more without him signing, and he knows it.


I would say a few nasty words about the husband (your brother?), but then I might be banned from the forum or at least lose my moderator status. If they're legally married, could she sue him for child support?


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

We have tried everything to.keep him in the U.S.A... nothing will help lawyers no amount of money.. He got a felony (simple felony)when he was 17 and it has effected it all... being married and children have no barring in my matter... plus being deported 3 times and came back... I am in mexico now awaiting for him to be released. . Staying with a friends family... I love the simple life I wanted to stay.. he didnt..


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I would say a few nasty words about the husband (your brother?), but then I might be banned from the forum or at least lose my moderator status. If they're legally married, could she sue him for child support?


My brother in law, I have no brothers, just sisters. Legally married to wife's sister in Colorado. Sure, if she was in the US she could sue for divorce and support, but I believe that is why he doesn't want her back. She and the girls in Mexico can do nothing. Being very poor does not help either.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

texaslacyaguilar said:


> We have tried everything to.keep him in the U.S.A... nothing will help lawyers no amount of money.. He got a felony (simple felony)when he was 17 and it has effected it all... being married and children have no barring in my matter... plus being deported 3 times and came back... I am in mexico now awaiting for him to be released. . Staying with a friends family... I love the simple life I wanted to stay.. he didnt..


So he just now paid the penalty for the felony. Too bad. Looks like you are stuck in Mexico, but I have a feeling he will soon return to the US for his 5th time. You should be prepared for that and have you some other plans, just in case. One thing most men know is that they can love many women, but women believe that they can love only one man. You have a child that you must take care of. Suerte.


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

No he payed his felony which was, bribery when he was intoxicated. . He told an officer I'llgive you 100 dollars ttolet me go... aNDIinstead of dwi is was bribery. .. that is a verybig nono when ttryingto get your paperwork..but we are forever, there is no else that is my son'sfather ... we are married very big deal to us both..hey everyone has there opinion you can have yours... but we owned a home business and vehicles... sold them all... he has nothing to go back too and sure not going to leave us here...


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Suerte.


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

Gracias


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Just to answer a question about his deportation & imprisonment - _wasn't he imprisoned for returning to the US after being deported? _ 

If so, there is no easy fix to that which would allow him to revisit the states until after he has honored the complete deportation order. Either way, I admire your willingness to move to Mexico to keep your family together by establishing a new life there.


----------



## texaslacyaguilar (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes he was, thank you for the words of encouragement! !!


----------

